# classical composers from israel and kabbalah



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did ths perticular religion had any insidence on classical, any fameous composer was or where a kabbalist, what about modern israeli classical composers Worth checking out?

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

kinda lame naive post i made, but anyway its done so .. i hope it dosen trigger conspiracy theorist and crap pots on to something


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> i hope it dosen trigger conspiracy theorist and crap pots on to something


We don't allow that sort of garbage here anyway.

I'm not familiar with any composers who live in Israel, sorry.


----------

